# Lil' Kettle Cook



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2006)

The family's gone for the night, so I fired up the 1TS to cook up some thighs for ME!!  Rubbed with Wolfe Rub, cooked indirect with one chunk of hickory for 1 hour then finished direct while basting with Reverend Marvin's Hot.   Turned out great, what a combination!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey, you can't eat 4 thighs!  :!:  Send 1 to me! Looks great Larry. I just got my order from Rev Marvin yesterday. I use his hot with a little doctoring for my glaze on chicken.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 28, 2006)

Larry,

They look great!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ahhhhhh! The me time, it doesn't happen often, but when it does we treat ourselves!

Enjoy bro, looks tasty :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 28, 2006)

That does look damn good.  :!:


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks good!! Going to have to get me a kettle instead of using the gasser I use now when ever I grill. 

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 28, 2006)

I have got to get some of that sauce.  It sure looks good on those chickens.  Mighty fine looking food Larry.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks good bud .... just 4 though? You sick?   8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks great larry.  i hope there was some jack in that coke.



It was Crown Royal and Coke Zero!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 29, 2006)

That is some fine looking yard bird buddy.  Love that Wolfe rub on chicken.   I need to get some more Rev Marv sauce when I visit Cappy in Aug :!: .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> That is some fine looking yard bird buddy.  Love that Wolfe rub on chicken.   I need to get some more Rev Marv sauce when I visit Cappy in Aug :!: .



Why don't you just buy some??    *Reverend Marvins*  I think Woody's still offering the buy 2 get 2 free deal!  It's a hell of a deal and hell of a good sauce combination with Wolfe Rub!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks great Larry. Pigs was nice enough to give me a bottle of the Rev.s sauce to try but he was all out of Wolfe Rub.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't see the 2 fer 2.  That would motivate me to but some this week.  
Maybe if he could verify that?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 29, 2006)

Great stuff Larry, Yea Yea Yea I have to order more Wolf rub, Val likes the sugar free. I also have to get more Rev Marvin's, I'm running low. Wolf rub gets used on popcorn around here quite a bit.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I don't see the 2 fer 2.  That would motivate me to but some this week.
> Maybe if he could verify that?



Cliff, 
     I e-mailed Woody for him to confirm.  Either he'll post it on here or I'll relay his response to you guys.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank's.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd be glad to extend the sale a little longer. Just go to our site, order the first item on the shopping page (2 bottles of Original) and I'll throw in 2 bottles of the Hot. Make sure to let me know you got this offer off bbq-4-u by typing it in the comments section when you check out or simply by PMing me. Thanks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> what's the website again?



http://www.revmarvin.com/about.htm


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 29, 2006)

Brian, it's very unique.  Never had anything like it in my life.
Think a mustard vinegar sauce, that's plenty hot, not sweet at all.
I can't stop eating chicken with it.  I'll eat 8 thighs at a sitting.

And when you mix in a little honey, as Jack W said earlier, it's the
best tasting chicken wing you've ever had.  It was a stroke of genius
when I added the honey and invented that.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 29, 2006)

brian- got the order. Thanks. It's being packaged up and will be shipped out tomorrow. Cappy, while you're patting yourself on the back you should also tell 'em about the Bang Bang Shrimp sauce concoction you invented as well. Made it over the weekend and it was the hit of the cookout.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> alright rev, my order is in.  this stuff better be good.   :!:



You won't be disappointed! I used it on my hamburgers tonight!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

I use it for dipping sauce for just about everything!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 30, 2006)

I very seldom buy any sauce to use personally, I buy SBR and Kraft for catering, But I just love Rev Marvin's. Evan if Rev was like a drug dealer, First one is free. He still would be selling the stuff! I'm hooked.  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Brian, it's very unique.  Never had anything like it in my life.
> Think a mustard vinegar sauce, that's plenty hot, not sweet at all.
> I can't stop eating chicken with it.  I'll eat 8 thighs at a sitting.
> 
> ...



 :ack:  ](*,)  ](*,)  :faint:


----------

